# Spyware



## Puddleglum (Jun 15, 2006)

Another question from a non-geek:

How do you get rid of spyware? 

(And how do you know if you have it in the first place - I was talking to someone the other day who said that they had 68 spyware things on their computer, but didn't know how to get rid of them . . . I don't even know how to tell if I have any - I'm assuming that spyware and viruses are different, right?)


----------



## youthevang (Jun 15, 2006)

Check out the following resources:

Ad-Ware Personal
Spyware Doctor
Spybot

You can use any of the above to search your computer for spyware and then have it deleted.

[Edited on 6-15-2006 by youthevang]


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks, Joshua.


----------



## youthevang (Jun 15, 2006)

Anytime.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm a fan of Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet security. It is a very efficient virus checker, spyware checker, firewall, and is one of the few that can detect intrusion on your wireless internet. I used to use Norton Antivirus and now I'm a TrendMicro fan.


----------

